# ***FREE flash fiction. A fantasy from M.R. Mathias ***The Blood of Coldfrost***



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

*The Blood of Coldfrost* (A Wardstone Short)  by M.R. Mathias

This is a FREE Flash fiction fantasy story I wrote. A few of the cooler KB authors helped with the edit! Enjoy!

A brief account of the Battle of Coldfrost, which happened a few years before "The Sword and the Dragon" begins.

If you love fantasy you will enjoy the FREE trip ! Thanks, M.R. Mathias

Snippet:

Outside the tent a man screamed out, his horrible voice cutting over the din of battle. King Balton Collum winced at the sound of the agony then pulled his infamous sword out of its sheath. Forgetting his helmet, he threw the scabbard to the side, and charged out into the freezing silver moonlight. The blade of his ancient weapon radiated an icy shade of blue as he went, but Ironspike's potent length graduated swiftly to the raging color of blood when the king started putting it to use.

 *Click this link* Then scroll down to *online reading* and click *view*. Its a very quick read.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MR--

Congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Betsy.  This will just be around this week after that I'll let it fade to oblivion.... lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Freakin' love your title!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Dave...lol  this was a fun write.....  The cover was made in 5 minutes with "Gimp2" software


----------



## ecaggiani (Sep 7, 2010)

Ooh didn't see this one


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok. You win (you and Betsy). I'll look into a Kindle for my computer.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Another one?  Congratulations and as soon as my Kindle's off the blink I'll be snapping it up.

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## ecaggiani (Sep 7, 2010)

Haven't had a chance to pick this up yet but I want to. Geez, my reading list is starting to pile up


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

ecaggiani said:


> Haven't had a chance to pick this up yet but I want to. Geez, my reading list is starting to pile up


Hey Ed good to see you here.....


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Is it my imagination or has your book list exploded?  Suddenly all these new titles - so that's where you've been hiding these past days - writing away madly.  If you're not careful they'll start calling you Stephen King


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Its allways been this long I just never knew how to set up a sig line...lol


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

traceya said:


> Is it my imagination or has your book list exploded? Suddenly all these new titles - so that's where you've been hiding these past days - writing away madly. If you're not careful they'll start calling you Stephen King


I was thinking the same thing, MRM, your list is beginning to swell up like mine!
-BVL


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

My list is mostly .99 short stories and freebies B.V. Save for 'The Sword and the Dragon' which is huge.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice cover lineup going there MR.
How many do you anticipate to have by the time you're done?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Good question. I have a few more full length manuscripts sitting on my shelves finished in longhand.  Those plus a novel and two shorts a year. Id guess 43 or so over the next 3 or 4 years....  This here is just a flash fantasy teaser.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Sweet! I love free books. I have to finish davethedc's Frontmire Histories and this is absolutely going to be my next read.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Good question. I have a few more full length manuscripts sitting on my shelves finished in longhand. Those plus a novel and two shorts a year. Id guess 43 or so over the next 3 or 4 years.... This here is just a flash fantasy teaser.


You're some kind of freakin' writing animal or something! 
Do you have a day job to go with that?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Thats funny, because I just released Crimzon & Clover on smashwords today.  Just wait until next month.....  LMAO


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Mathias,
You know what I like about Free? It don't cost nothing. I got to check this out. Good luck. 
You're quite prolific -0 don't run out of words. you can use some twice if you have to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Yup Fred free books are cool!


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

The power of giving is powerful indeed, MRM!  
-BVL


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks guys.  BV has  great freebie too.  Look in his sig line....    BUT NOT UNTIL AFTER YOU READ MY FREEBIE....LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Downloaded a couple of your Free books. will read you soon, big guy


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

FlorenceH said:


> Downloaded a couple of your Free books. will read you soon, big guy


Thanks for the kisses Flo.... I hope you like it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

No Way! 
I hadn't noticed, MR, that you're from N'Orleans! Have you had the strawberry napoleons at La Madeline in Jackson square. To freakin' die for!
Parlez vous francais un petite peu?? 
Ah! The food, the drink, the music, Bourbon Street....It must be like living in heaven. i bet that people who live there don't have any problems at all.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

davethedc said:


> Ah! The food, the drink, the music, Bourbon Street....It must be like living in heaven. i bet that people who live there don't have any problems at all.


Before anyone gets their nickers in a twist, that last line was meant as a joke.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

Bourbon Street is great as long as you like going to the bathroom outside in public and don't mind stepping in it!  lol  Its not that bad, but sometimes it get rank!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

But I need an answer to davethedc's question. Have you tried the napoleans?
I know it's not chocolate, but a good napolean... 

PS - the kiss is for the napolean and not you M.R.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

FlorenceH said:


> But I need an answer to davethedc's question. Have you tried the napoleans?
> I know it's not chocolate, but a good napolean...
> 
> PS - the kiss is for the napolean and not you M.R.


I'm Diabetic so no I have not tried it...lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I'm Diabetic so no I have not tried it...lol


MR, I'd just kill myself...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Mathias,
What's M.R. stand for? Though I do like Mathias. It doesn't matter, it's Mathias for me. 
Bummer on the diabetes!
I thought I'd drop by and show you my avatar.
Not sexy enough?
Too Plain?
I'm not sure yet...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

FlorenceH said:


> Mathias,
> What's M.R. stand for? Though I do like Mathias. It doesn't matter, it's Mathias for me.
> Bummer on the diabetes!
> I thought I'd drop by and show you my avatar.
> ...


Michael Robb...lol Your avatar is fine!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey, MR,
I see flo's been hanging with yo! Blew you kisses too 
I thought she was mine.
Have thought of her advice on the diabetic coma for a napoleon?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

You boys just play nice. There's more than enough  of me for you both.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

LMAO....  I dont like to share.  Has any of you read this flash fiction story.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

MR, 
How are sales?
See you're getting good exposure here with #'s visiting if not posting.
Have you seen Flo?
Her computer crashed or she's still mad because of what I did to some of the charcters in my bok.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

davethedc said:


> MR,
> How are sales?
> See you're getting good exposure here with #'s visiting if not posting.
> Have you seen Flo?
> Her computer crashed or she's still mad because of what I did to some of the charcters in my bok.


She said hello in one of my other Bazzar threads, but I think it was just before she fell apart. My sales are just fine. More are allways welcome. I need the cash to spiff up my upcoming October release.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Well,
Having re-read your snippert, I caved and put this one on my 'to do' list too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Fredthebear said:


> Well,
> Having re-read your snippert, I caved and put this one on my 'to do' list too.


Thanks Fred... Good game last night against the Packers... Your bear friends cost me 100 bucks...lol

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Admin update: this thread has been locked, and members participating in a thread-bumping quid-pro-quo arrangement have been banned. See our Forum Decorum post for our board rules.


----------

